# L/Cpl. Jordan Bancroft. 1st Batt. The Duke of Lancaster's



## Tez3 (Aug 22, 2010)

http://www.mod.uk/DefenceInternet/D...oralJordanDeanBancroftKilledInAfghanistan.htm


Great sadness. He's our 42nd soldier killed in action.

We will remember him.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Aug 22, 2010)

.


----------



## stickarts (Aug 22, 2010)

.


----------



## seasoned (Aug 22, 2010)

.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 22, 2010)

.


----------

